# Courses for Health and Safety Officer



## Archieballs (6 Feb 2007)

Hey guys

I am currently in office work but really would love to change my career and become a Health and Safety Officer.  It is an area i have always had an interest in.  Just wonderning can anyone recommend courses or where i should start looking


----------



## dahamster (7 Feb 2007)

heres a link to all available: [broken link removed]
google is your friend!!


----------



## Meathman99 (7 Feb 2007)

also try www.iosh.org
Get some practical experience in the field that you want to be HS officer.  The role of a health safety officer in a highly regulated multi national will be different to that on a small building site


----------



## nelly (7 Feb 2007)

there are courses all over but you need to choose the right one - that suits you and your pocket!. You can do a 10 week course one night a week with NISO.http://www.niso.ie and this will give you an insight into the broad aspects  of the being the H&S Officer. - could turn you right off it and save you money and time
Progression is  usually via a longer course 2 year at night for diploma in HSWW in UCC & UCD & DCU. Other courses avaiable in Ireland require  you to study fulltime so they really only suit some folks. Doing the night courses allows you network while working in the area gaining experience - the qualification with no experience is not too employable. 
other websites are IOSH IRELAND [broken link removed] which is a spin off of http://www.iosh.co.uk/ the uk organisation.


----------



## mc79 (7 Feb 2007)

I know there is on in UCD, its part time,  I think you need to attend the college one morning a week, I dont know much more about it. But it might be worth looking into it you might be able to keep your office job at the same time as studying


----------

